# Need some advice



## chaotichealth (Jul 22, 2016)

Ok guys as some of you know I am driving a semi for now.  Just waiting for the oilfield to recover.  I was able to use a gym we have in out salt lack city yard today.  It's a crappie gym but it's something.  Today I didn't feel any pain or aches in both muscles I damaged.  Pulled forearm in January and torn hip rotation last july.  So I'm ready.  Well beyond ready.  I need to find some kind of workout I can do while I'm on the road.  I want to buy some dumbbells to keep in the truck but need to pay bills first.  So if yall know of anything I can do other then normal push ups and sit ups let me know.  I know my diet can't be on 100% right now.  But I also plane on buying g a frig and crockpot.  I can put a chicken breast and rice in there when I start driving have it ready for break. I can snow chains I can probably use for weights for now lol. Hay what ever works right. 

On the bright side I have been in most of the state's these past  3 months.  Trying to get a load to Montana.  Always wanted to see it.  Looks beautiful from pictures


----------



## aon1 (Jul 22, 2016)

I've not used bands but would think they would be a cheap workout tool, adjustable weight dumbbells are a little pricey but would really open options for a good workout on the road , depending on type trailer you pull you could modify a cheap doorway pull up bar to hook on the trailer doors

Doing sprint backs from front to back to front of your truck and trailer would be a quick very effective cardio,with all the time in the seat I think this would probably be one of the most important workouts you need to do, not just for body fat but heart health.


----------



## MattG (Jul 22, 2016)

Agree on the adjustable db''s but cost a lot. Even a pair of 30's, 40's, and 50's you could do a lot with...won't be enuf weight for things like rows and shrugs but would be perfect for bis, tris, and delts.. just think how many db exercises there are...curls, hammer curls, concentration curls, wrist curls, overhead extensions both one and two arm, lateral raises, front raises, reverse flyes, shoulder presses...can even get inventive and do bench dips with a db on ur lap...db lunges, high rep squats holding db up to ur shoulders. I'm sure there's a lot more but u get the idea


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 22, 2016)

"Over the top" make sure to arm wrestle. Talk to magnus about the bulgarian sand bag workout. Do that shit and you would be in great shape. May not get size but over time you would be burning fat and get more defined. Try your best on the diet and you would be golden.

If you ever hit up San Diego, let me know. We can grab a bite to eat n hit the gym.


----------



## Sully (Jul 22, 2016)

Definitely a set of resistance bands. Check YouTube for ideas on modifying body weight exercises. I've found some really good ideas there, lately. Concentrate on form; getting a long sustained contraction at the peak of the lift, and then a longer, slower, controlled negative. Basically TUT training. It's going to be much higher reps, but if you can hit the same overall volume during a workout, it shouldn't matter in the long run. Remember, total volume = weight x reps x sets. Sometimes what you do isn't as important as how you do it.


----------



## squatster (Jul 24, 2016)

What ever city or town you drive in you can look on Craigslist and find weights almost free
Many people just want them gone


----------

